# Snowfall Map For Tonight



## adamti91 (Nov 9, 2007)

Looking good for some hiking at Belleayre for anyone going up for the rail/party.

WRGB:






The Weather Channel:





I'll take it...


----------



## marcski (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks like the "lake effect" will probably make Plattekill the big 'winner' in this one.


----------



## adamti91 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, too bad they don't open until Dec. 8th. At least there will be some nice fluff at Belleayre tomorrow.


----------



## Ski Diva (Nov 9, 2007)

Can someone please yank that map so some of that falls in Vermont????


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 9, 2007)

Ski Diva said:


> Can someone please yank that map so some of that falls in Vermont????


I see Mt Snow getting some..


----------



## Ski Diva (Nov 9, 2007)

Oops -- didn't scroll down enough to see the second map. 

Anyway, not far enough north for me.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 9, 2007)

No snow here so far, just cloudy and 37F. It would be nice to see snow as it will be six months to the day on monday since I last saw it on May 12th.


----------



## dmc (Nov 9, 2007)

A little under an inche on the ground here in Hunter...
Still snowing...


----------



## Zand (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm kinda pissed. Here central MA, as well as NE CT and NW RI, we're surrounded on a3 sides by precipitation that seems to be closing in. Of course, that damn coastal storm is going to form and take all the damn precip with it, leaving us with nothing. I could drive 100 miles west or 50 miles east and see snow right now.


----------



## dmc (Nov 10, 2007)

3" on the ground in Hunter


----------



## adamti91 (Nov 10, 2007)

Few inches at my house...


----------



## RIDEr (Nov 10, 2007)

Plattekill looks like it got a few inches from the latest storm...


----------



## MarkC (Nov 10, 2007)

RIDEr said:


> Plattekill looks like it got a few inches from the latest storm...



That must have made the last chance for glory mountain bike race today interesting.  DH in snow is a bit crazy.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Nov 10, 2007)

So the Veteran's day storm was a day early and a lightweight.  

I blame you guys for not dancing enough.  Get busy people!  Do you want a powder day for the Hunter AZ day or not?


----------



## inhalexhale (Nov 11, 2007)

dmc said:


> A little under an inche on the ground here in Hunter...
> Still snowing...



Got any photos of the snow?  If you send them to me, I'll post them in the blog.  That goes for anyone who has any.  I was working at hiring day on Saturday, didn't get a chance for photos.

jpezak@huntermtn.com


----------

